# A Liverpool Collection



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Jane


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Allready an excellent collection of this great city and surrounding areas.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Patrick Highrise said:


> Allready an excellent collection of this great city and surrounding areas.


All bar one taken within the city and the city region. The exception being the one of_ Llandudno_ in _North Wales,_ which is a long time favourite for holidays, and days out, for people from the city of Liverpool.


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Somehow I missed this thread, Jane! You always manage to convey the dyamism and life of the places you photograph! 💜


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

aljuarez said:


> Somehow I missed this thread, Jane! You always manage to convey the dyamism and life of the places you photograph! 💜



Thank you! And thanks everyone for looking in. 

As you'll have noticed, due to repeated Covid lock-downs, many pictures are now coming from the residential suburbs. When cities shut down much of their function, people really start to appreciate, and need, access to the natural world, even more.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Lots of great photos, dear Jane!
I am very glad that you have decided to start this new thread.
I love it!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Jane


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful update, dear Jane! Thank you.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done, Jane


----------



## Ian A (Aug 27, 2019)

Yes there are so many great images. I am not sure if this is the right place to ask this question. A while ago there was a TV documentary series set in Liverpool and based around the sale of terraced homes. People could buy them very cheaply from the council but were required to update them within a certain time frame. Thought it was a fascinating idea. 
Can anyone tell me if this has been successful longer term and perhaps expanded to othere area of the city?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more photos


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Ian A said:


> Yes there are so many great images. I am not sure if this is the right place to ask this question. A while ago there was a TV documentary series set in Liverpool and based around the sale of terraced homes. People could buy them very cheaply from the council but were required to update them within a certain time frame. Thought it was a fascinating idea.
> Can anyone tell me if this has been successful longer term and perhaps expanded to othere area of the city?


Yes, that scheme is still in place, and gradually more people are buying them and doing them up. They have to show they have sufficient funds to do that first, though. The city has come up with a number of imaginative housing projects in recent years, to deal with the large number of houses which were vacated under the Labour government's _'Housing Market Renewal Strateg_y' - which was subsequently cancelled. One housing development _'Granby 4 Streets'_, even won the _Turner_ prize a few years ago: Liverpool's Turner Prize-winning streets - one year on


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------

